# Looking for advice for my first carving knife



## Littlechefmi (Nov 16, 2018)

I've been working in professional kitchens for 4 years, but never required my own knives until now. I'm in charge of Sunday lunch service cooking roast dinners so need to buy a big carving knife to slice some big joints of meat (topside of beef, leg of lamb and loin of pork, all boned and rolled) 

What would you all recommend? I'm a bit clueless. Haven't got a massive budget, need something that'll get me through a few months until I can afford to upgrade.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're saving up for something better then for now just get yourself any NSF slicer, a stiff one. The Wusthof Pro has the best steel amongst the plastic-handled bunch.

If it won't scare anyone and you want to look audacious then get yourself a big scimitar. ;-)~


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

If you're a right-handed, a Japanese sujihiki is probably a safe and affordable solution. Get a 270mm one. Carbon steel will sharpen much easier than stainless.
I would get the Fujiwara FKH from JCK, japanesechefsknife.com 
https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/fujiwara-kanefusa-fkh-series-sujihiki
The 270 costs $83. World wide shipping costs $7. 
Open another thread about maintenance if you're not familiar with doing your own stone sharpening


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay my pick for big roasts is this serrated knife - Tojiro bread knife


----------

